# 2017 Ford GT '66 Heritage Edition



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Think the 2017 Ford GT was already a hot commodity? Oh, just wait until you read about this. Meet the limited edition '66 Heritage theme Ford GT, which honors the GT40 Mark II driven by Bruce McLaren and Chris Amon at Le Mans in 1966. Yes, that was the year when Ford beat Ferrari in that legendary 1-2-3 GT sweep. How does the '66 Heritage Edition differ from the "standard" 2017 GT? It features a Shadow Black exterior in either gloss or matte finish with silver stripes and exposed carbon fiber.










There's also Frozen White #2 hood and door graphics, 20-inch one-piece forged aluminum wheels in a gold satin clearcoat with black lug nuts. Step inside and you'll find a unique serialized identification plate, the #2 interior door graphic, and exposed matte carbon door sills, air register pods and center console. So, question is, how much? Ford didn't mention official pricing in the press release, but we can certainly expect this limited edition 2017 GT to cost more than $400,000. How many will be built? Ford only said quantities are limited.




























source carbuzz


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice, but the seats look like roller blinds.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure about the interior but oh my that exterior is sexy!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

that does look very nice indeed


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

:argie:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Om nom! Loved all the Ford GT's even the 90!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I prefer the looks of the previous Ford GT purely as it struck the balance between retro looks and modern perfectly. It looked like the old GT40 basically.

But that new one is still a handsome beast!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Amazing. Enough said.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I must admit I'm getting a little tired of these homages to previous glories. We've just had the 50th anniversary 'Miura'd' Aventador that is basically a standard car with a lick of gold paint on the wheels and sill and a badge. Now this, which is much the same. How about looking to the future rather than revisiting the past?


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

If I had the money I'd be interested!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

JMorty said:


> Om nom! Loved all the Ford GT's even the 90!


Loved this car as a kid. Wish they'd taken it to production.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice, but $400k for a limited edition Ford....Nah!!:wave:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

chongo said:


> Very nice, but the seats look like roller blinds.


I could live with it, after all my ample **** would hide it from view!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Very nice, but $400k for a limited edition Ford....Nah!!:wave:


Exactly, Take off the gt badge and how many people want a ford supercar? .... Not many....


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Looks nice but that backend is uuuuuuuugly.


----------



## TOG (Jun 24, 2016)

And I bet they're all left-hand drive.


----------

